# My drawing of Etcetera



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

Nearly finished


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

all finished...here is a scan of my final drawing...I hope everybody likes it


----------



## Willow771 (Jun 20, 2005)

wow, thats awesome. i LOVE the effect. is that on black paper with conte' or prismacolor?


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi,

Yes it is on black Canford paper (made by Daler Rowney) I used Faber Castell Colour Grip 2001 pencils 

Glad you like it, I think it has turned out very well


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Emma that is so incredible...the drawing is actually prettier than the photograph.


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

that is amazing! You are very talented!


----------

